# skystar2 tv-satelite

## hedmo

hello   :Very Happy: 

is there anyone that using a b2c2 pci device. i havent found a nice howto yet.i have installed the pci 

fixed the kernel whit the things i belive i have to have.there is some modules that are starting 

hedmo@mybox ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

stv0299                10552  1 

b2c2_flexcop_pci        7284  0 

b2c2_flexcop           29276  1 b2c2_flexcop_pci

dvb_core               91440  2 stv0299,b2c2_flexcop

cx24123                14408  1 b2c2_flexcop

cx24113                 8052  1 b2c2_flexcop

s5h1420                11940  1 b2c2_flexcop

fglrx                2331352  31 

hedmo@mybox ~ $ 

i have looked at the pci via dmesg and did not found any errors.

i know that i have to fix a channels.conf but ther is so many ways and howtos that i dont 

realy know howto fix it(when it comes to stuff like this i am hoping portage can be my best friend)

ps if this is the wrong forum let me know were to put it the next time

regards hedmo

----------

## Nacon

 *Quote:*   

> > dmesg | grep -i dvb
> 
> [    2.474107] DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)
> 
> [    2.515619] b2c2-flexcop: found 'Samsung S5H1420/PnpNetwork PN1010 DVB-S' .
> ...

 

I used to build the module manually (http://linuxtv.org/hg/~pb/v4l-dvb/), but due to the fact, that my rev 2.7a is supported by the kernel nowadays, I'm putting them in the kernel directly:

 *Quote:*   

> > grep -i b2c2 /boot/config-kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10
> 
> # Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters
> 
> CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=y
> ...

 

Using Kaffeine (because, unfortunately, I haven't found a better tv frontend) there is a easy way to search for your channels by the use of the build-in scan function.

----------

## hedmo

Thank for posting.Can you give me some more info

how you fixed linking and scaning My Mudules is good to go

but i can not do anyting in kaffeine.i belive am going to use

vlc via capture device .isnt there any other program

to use?. i remember when i was using cards and have to deal

 with codes and stuff .it has to be any other softwere to make 

stuff like that.or does kaffeine do the work?

----------

## Nacon

I sent you a PM including the configuration and fancy images.

----------

